# changement de taux de conversion brut au net



## chantalounette (14 Août 2022)

*Bonjour,*_est ce que l'une d'entre vous peut me confirmer que le taux de conversion du brut au net est inchangé, toujours a 0,7804.
merci beaucoup_


----------



## Nounousand02 (14 Août 2022)

Bonjour non il a changer il passe à 0.7812


----------



## valpat69 (22 Août 2022)

0.7812


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour, et normalement celà aurait dû être en vigueur au 1er janvier.
Mais pajemploi se fout de la rétroactivité...


----------



## chantalounette (2 Septembre 2022)

bonjour,je suis d'acord avec vous ils sont toujours a la traine..bonne journée


----------



## assmatzam (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Les taux de conversion ont changé au 1er juillet 2022 

Brut heure normale x 0,7812 = net
Brut heure complémentaire x 0,8943 = net

Brut heure supplémentaire le x 0,8943 = net


----------

